# Brace Yourselves



## AWP (May 16, 2017)

Reminder: In the upcoming weeks high schools everywhere will let out for the summer. Gird your loins and prepare for the influx of teen posts, text speak, and questionable questions.

You've been warned.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 17, 2017)

The Force is Special as long as you don't teach someone to kill the wrong people, or some shit.:-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 17, 2017)

I'll die before I quit reading those posts.


----------



## Some Guy (May 17, 2017)

Basically, avoid anything I post, and believe me, I'd delete them if I could


----------



## Devildoc (May 17, 2017)

I read them for two reasons: 1) entertainment.  2) to learn how to positively and professionally communicate with the younger generation so as to affect growth.


----------



## DA SWO (May 17, 2017)

Hate because I hate HS kids in general.


----------



## RackMaster (May 17, 2017)

I have hope for this newer generation. I hope they see how fucked up the millenials before them are MESSED UP.


----------



## Topkick (May 17, 2017)

Some Guy said:


> Basically, avoid anything I post, and believe me, I'd delete them if I could



Humorous, but I don't feel this way at all. If you are truly planning to join the military and have legit questions, then I think most on this board would be willing to help where they can. I believe someone posted somewhere that you should read more and post less. Sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## Il Duce (May 17, 2017)

I'm thinking seriously about becoming an incredibly famous professional sports star.  I've done tons of research, including watching part of two sports competitions on the TV and speaking for over 30 minutes with a guy whose brother knows someone who played a sport semi-professionally (but he couldn't say more for obvious security reasons).

My concern is that all the fame, accolades, and money I'll receive from being a sports star will change me as a person and take me away from my core values.  I'd like to get the opinions and advice of several strangers on the internet first on that topic - before I go to the trouble of learning how to play one of these sports.  The one that interests me the most has the word 'ball' in it but I'm not sure all the rest of the exact terminology.

In exchange for your valued advice, I'm willing to offer my views on just about any topic on the board.  I'll even go back years on postings to really drop some knowledge on you.

You're welcome.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 17, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I'm thinking seriously about becoming an incredibly famous professional sports star.  I've done tons of research, including watching part of two sports competitions on the TV and speaking for over 30 minutes with a guy whose brother knows someone who played a sport semi-professionally (but he couldn't say more for obvious security reasons).
> 
> My concern is that all the fame, accolades, and money I'll receive from being a sports star will change me as a person and take me away from my core values.  I'd like to get the opinions and advice of several strangers on the internet first on that topic - before I go to the trouble of learning how to play one of these sports.  The one that interests me the most has the word 'ball' in it but I'm not sure all the rest of the exact terminology.
> 
> ...



yo why u gotta be h8n ?

lemme see wut the Recruter sez.  

BRB


----------



## Muppet (May 17, 2017)

"hey bros! i just graduated high school and wanted to be a seal in SEAL team 6. What do I gotta do to be able to shoot bad guys in the face!? I come here to get info on this. Thanks broheims!"

This is what I see these days....

M.


----------



## Gunz (May 17, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Hate because I hate HS kids in general.



im in special ed and i like the weather so im gonna be a special ops weather operator and predict the weather and kill people


----------



## Marauder06 (May 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'll die before I quit reading those posts.



So.Much.Win.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2017)

History and my memory make me look like a genius.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey we were all there once! Granted I had to insert my AOL dial up CD first but it's basically the same thing... just much slower.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 29, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I'm thinking seriously about becoming an incredibly famous professional sports star.  I've done tons of research, including watching part of two sports competitions on the TV and speaking for over 30 minutes with a guy whose brother knows someone who played a sport semi-professionally (but he couldn't say more for obvious security reasons).
> 
> My concern is that all the fame, accolades, and money I'll receive from being a sports star will change me as a person and take me away from my core values.  I'd like to get the opinions and advice of several strangers on the internet first on that topic - before I go to the trouble of learning how to play one of these sports.  The one that interests me the most has the word 'ball' in it but I'm not sure all the rest of the exact terminology.
> 
> ...



POST.OF.THE.YEAR


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2017)

Bump cause... @AWP called this one like a boss.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey dudes. I just graduated high school. I was JROTC and on the swim team. I feel now as if I know what I need in life. I want to kick doors in and shoot hadji in the face but I also want to save lives. I want to be a pj. I heard from a friend of a cousins cousin that knew a pj fail out that he thinks I would do good in the pipeline cause I was on the swim team and AFJROTC. I also am ranked 11th in my state on airsoft and if you want to see some pics, I can post em.

My stats: 
PU: 50
SIT UPS: 40 but I'm working hard to improve
Pull ups: 4
Run: 17:24
I love rucking with 80 pounds in an old GI ruck I bought at I Goldbergs. I just wonder why my shins are always hurting.

Anyways, bro's, thanks for the welcomes and I will ask retarded questions soon.

Signed: MOTIVATED!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> Reminder: In the upcoming weeks high schools everywhere will let out for the summer. Gird your loins and prepare for the influx of teen posts, text speak, and questionable questions.
> 
> You've been warned.



They're here.


----------



## Il Duce (Jul 19, 2017)

Guys, important question.  As a PJ will I kill with knives more than as a Navy EOD diver?  I'm totes committed to the military - it's everything I've dreamed of ever since I saw part of a movie last month.  But, I just feel like my skills and drive have prepared me to kill up close and I don't want to waste my time with tons of training and the accolades that will come my way just to find out I'm mostly shooting people.

Also, how do I get one of those cool golden locks on my thread?  I understand they indicate this candidate is locked-down solid.  I'm totes solid.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 19, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> Guys, important question.  As a PJ will I kill with knives more than as a Navy EOD diver?  I'm totes committed to the military - it's everything I've dreamed of ever since I saw part of a movie last month.  But, I just feel like my skills and drive have prepared me to kill up close and I don't want to waste my time with tons of training and the accolades that will come my way just to find out I'm mostly shooting people.
> 
> Also, how do I get one of those cool golden locks on my thread?  I understand they indicate this candidate is locked-down solid.  I'm totes solid.



You don't show your humor nearly enough.


----------

